# Houston Monthy Herf 6 @ Robusto's



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well as most of y'all know by now our Jan host SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE decided we would have a chili cookoff for this herf. Dan and Lynn said sure why not destroy our freaking awesome lounge with some chili! It was an awesome time! 

patefegreen (Rhonda) came in first place, 2nd and 3rd tied, so sysrock (Bo) became the time breaker and decided 2nd would go to phil_tha_agony (Phil) and 3rd to Cypress (Sam). Rhonda won a two week membership to the awesome private club upstairs at Robusto's. Hey everybody great job cookinng the chili!

By the way I don't know if 5 bowls of chili than a San Cristobal go that great together, but I lived thur it LOL.

There was a ton of CL members there, don't even know the number. So if I missed anybody in the pics I'm sorry but there was no way to get everybody unless all I did was take pictures!!!!

By the way we had a couple out of towner Military guys so up genettim (Mike) and mjohnsoniii (Milton) that is them in the last pic with me. It was great that y'all could make it and glad to finaly meet y'all!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Pictures. I had a great time and can't wait until the next event.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pix Frank! Yeah, I would guess we had 30-35ish CL members there (give or take). Really cool that Milton & Mike were able to come down to Houston for the herf. Actually, there were so many people, I didn't get to really visit with them much. Just quick chit-chat, hi & bye. We had an awesome time and before we knew it, it was closing time. That's when you know it was a good herf!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Any way to identify the CL members by board name?


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

5 bowls of chili?? I'm sure they were all good. Man this was one not to be missed.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

We had an awesome time. BTW its Cypress not Crypress. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Any way to identify the CL members by board name?


Ok your just trying to get me in trouble for not remembering names!!!! I'll give it my best shot, I did forget a couple.

Pic 1 (Chili cookers)
Cypress, Heather, SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE, phil_tha_agony, and patefegreen

Pic 2 (Judges) 
On the right the owners of Robusto's Cigar Diva and DanRichmond on left thier daughter, sorry forgot her name!

Pic 3 
A random ashtray at the event

Pic 4 
patefegreen, sysrock, and boomerd35

Pic 5 
Incongnito, Rachel, Lisa, Diana, Stogie, and Heather

Pic 6
canney, his wife (sorry another name I keep forgetting), Incongnito

Pic 7
Heather, Rowdymon, SOMKEING HANDSOME DUDE, genettim

Pic 8 (including ones in background from L to R)
Canney with head cut off, his wife, Incongnito, sysrock, rachel, boomerd35, Lisa, mjohnsoniii #54, Diana

Pic 9
mikedaddy, phil_tha_agony, aljka, Jonjonmacky

Pic 10
genettim, tx_tuff, mjohnsoniii


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cypress said:


> We had an awesome time. BTW its Cypress not Crypress. Ha Ha Ha


Just mis typed, I know what it is and will fix!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ok your just trying to get me in trouble for not remembering names!!!! I'll give it my best shot, I did forget a couple.


Wow - nice job!

Thanks!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Believe it or not I try to keep everybody happy LOL


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome Frank. simply awesome


----------

